# Saftey Harness



## pseshooter (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking for a new saftey harness for treestand hunting. What is the best and the easiest to use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## teethdoc (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a Summit Seat-o-the pants.  I really feel secure with it on.  I put it on before I go in the woods.  The new vest styles look pretty nice to.  Whatever you go with, WEAR IT!


----------



## Label Dawg (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the one made by Hunter Safety Systems.

It's a vest type, reversible blaze orange to Mossy Oak Break Up. I love it beacuse all of the straps are sewn into the vest.....takes all of 5 seconds to put it on with no tangled mess to deal w/ in the dark.

Bass Pro sells them....cost around $90.00 but worth it to me.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2004)

I also have the Hunters Safety Harness.  The best thing since sliced bread.  There is none better.  You can order direct from the factory as I did.


----------



## pseshooter (Nov 9, 2004)

*Hunters Saftey Harness*

Is that vest heavy with all the seat belt buckles. I have 2 seat of the pants know and they are a pain to get un tangled. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2004)

It is heavier than those cheaper things but since it wears like a vest it distribuets the weight well.  It is simple to put on which makes it easier to use and I therefore use it more than I have others in the past.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## pseshooter (Nov 9, 2004)

*Vest*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Randy.


----------



## SCPO (Nov 10, 2004)

randy
is the belt that hooks to back of vest and hooks to belt on tree long enough that you can use a stand that you have to sit facing tree. would it be in the way. what type stand do you use?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

It would not be long enough for a stand that faces the tree.  It would also get in the way.  My experience with most of the stands that face the tree is there is vertually no way to fall out of them.  I use the Deer Hunter WAR 102 stands.  They are convertable to face tree or not.  I face away as I only bow hunt.  I take the backs off as soon as I buy them.  If you leave the back on these and face the tree you would literally have to jump out of it to fall out, unless of course you were standing up or fell out while climbing which would still be hard.  I can't say enough about these stands either.  I hear the guy is going out of business.  He says it is just to hard to keep up with the advertisement of the national brands like Summit and API.  If I had the money I would buy him out.  He has great products.


----------



## pseshooter (Nov 10, 2004)

*Stands*

Randy , Do you have a pic of these stands? How much and where can you get them? Thanks.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Try deerhunterstands.com.  I did not see the WAR stands on the web site?  You may have to call him!  There is a number on the site.  They have them at Berrys here in Griffin.  They use to carry them at Franklins, but I have not been there in a while?


----------

